# Thoughts on Finishing the Last of That Whiskey...



## sydneybla (Apr 12, 2010)

For a while, I was struggling with alcohol and getting into trouble. I wrote a kind of poem/story about the last time I drank and what was going through my head at the time. Well, here it is..

Yeah, things are a little more easier now.
Those couple of sips work wonders, eh?

I know it was wrong, but I was tired of thinking about that bottle hiding behind my camera just sitting there, waiting for me to sip a little.

Now, that the taste is out of my mouth, I do feel a little nicer. 
Only a tad.
Just enough to relax.
Just enough to make me do it again...

Damn, at least it's gone. (the bottle)
And all the others from the garage are all gone.

Ah, that good liquid, I will always crave for in those hard situations (and occasionally on the weekends.)

Good. 
Trouble and Pain is what is brewed inside of me.
Making myself the poison. 
Going from my brain to my fingertips.

Killing the hope.
Which is the only love I need, that, and Faith.
Alcohol kills the Faith.


----------



## bote (Apr 12, 2010)

it's a beast all right. I like the stuff you put in parenthese. 

Also, I a mbestowing upon you honourary canadian status for your use of the word "eh". I don't know if SteelCity will let you join the canada club with that, but you got my vote.


----------



## sydneybla (Apr 13, 2010)

thank you! haha. i think i got that from watching too much british movies.


----------



## steelcitybrew (Apr 14, 2010)

bote said:


> it's a beast all right. I like the stuff you put in parenthese.
> 
> Also, I a mbestowing upon you honourary canadian status for your use of the word "eh". I don't know if SteelCity will let you join the canada club with that, but you got my vote.


 
Hahahaha!


----------

